
Who’s Afraid of the IRS? Not Facebook - starpilot
https://www.propublica.org/article/whos-afraid-of-the-irs-not-facebook
======
jimbob45
"Yet, in October 2008 when Facebook publicly announced its choice of what it
grandly called its “international headquarters,” Sandberg was quoted in a
press release singing the praises of the Irish workforce. “After exploring
various locations throughout the region, we decided Ireland was the best
place,” she said. “The talent pool in Dublin is world-class and recruiting
local talent will help us better understand the needs of local users.”

In a private email to an old Google colleague the previous day, however, she’d
been frank. “Same decision process Google went through a long time ago,” she
wrote: “tax breaks to put international revenue through. Our operations there
will be very small — maybe 10 people by end of this year and 30-50 by end of
next year.”"

Always fun to get a peek into the private thoughts of industry leaders.

